
How to Design Programs - greydius
http://www.htdp.org/2003-09-26/Book/
======
inetsee
This is the first edition of the book, from 2001. The second edition is here:
[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/)

